# Scarlet... You devil!!



## JenVise (Dec 7, 2012)

Ok so I have been on vacation for the last 8 days and have watched Scarlet like a hawk... Went back to work today and guess what scarlet did???? You guessed it! Delivered another rotten (albeit gorgeous) HUGE buckling!! That darn devil!!!


----------



## still (Mar 16, 2013)

He's really cute! Must be that doe code "roll eyes"


----------



## JenVise (Dec 7, 2012)

My mission in life is to find the original doe code and burn that son of a buck!!


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

Yep, that's what they do alright.
Beautiful baby though. Congratulations.


----------



## StarMFarm (Jan 17, 2013)

Very handsome boy!! Congrats.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Cute little guy!


----------



## boyd59 (Jan 19, 2013)

JenVise said:


> My mission in life is to find the original doe code and burn that son of a buck!!


Count me in!!!!!


----------



## Selah123 (Mar 24, 2013)

Beautiful Boy! Why are they always the cutest????


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Congrats Jen , he's gorgeous !!! How is momma ?
Yep , I expect to miss both my girls kiddings because that's just my
luck , lol I will live in that darn barn when theyre due , but one trip to the house is all it will take , I'm sure of it ! 

Gosh I pray I dont miss any of it !!!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Oh I just love that little face of his , such a cutie


----------



## JenVise (Dec 7, 2012)

Thanks! He is a doll!!


----------



## imthegrt1 (Jan 13, 2013)

He has some good muscle tone in that picture


----------



## serenityfarmnm (Jan 6, 2013)

Wow! What a beautiful lil beastie!


----------



## JenVise (Dec 7, 2012)

Can't wait til tomorrow to get pictures in the daylight!


----------



## serenityfarmnm (Jan 6, 2013)

Wow! What a beautiful lil beastie!


----------



## Mrndly (Aug 16, 2012)

Cute baby
This is what is going to happen to me. I took off this coming week for Amberly- day 145 is tomorrow. I just know I will be back to work when she pops those babies


----------



## JenVise (Dec 7, 2012)

Love him!! Why couldn't he have been a girl so I could keep him?!?!?!?!?


----------



## pubgal83 (Oct 31, 2012)

Wow! He is gorgeous!


----------



## JenVise (Dec 7, 2012)

Thanks!!!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Wowsers!! What a handsome guy! Look at the bones on that dude!!


----------



## merrykatherine (Oct 9, 2012)

Handsome!!!


----------

